# If you could choose?



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

In the spirit of the medieval thread, but hopefully interesting and fun without controversy...if you could go back in time to live permanently, would you go? You could never come back..if you choose to go, when and where would you choose?

You can't take anything with you but the clothes you are wearing. What would you expect when you got there? What would you do first and then how would you progress in your life there?

You may take your immediate family, spouse, children and parents.


----------



## bama (Aug 21, 2011)

I won't lie - I a fond of indoor plumbing, online shopping, my thyroid meds, etc

So I will stay right here,


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

I find that often, things look better from a distance, regardless of dimension. Living here and now, I know what I have and don't have, what I have to work with. I wouldn't have any history, other than what someone else may have written down, to make a decision, or any idea of where on the social scale my family then would be. 

It might have been exciting to roll back the "odometer" about 100 years. Lots of innovation, lots of new and exciting things, not so much of the leveling off and turning downward of the last 20 years or so. But then who knows whether I'd have survived the world wars and a few others?...


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

The early 1900s, with all of it's innovations and all of it's hard times, I think that would be the time to be alive.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

The beginning of this nation..i would have liked to have been part of it all..even knowing the dangers..and hardships


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

belladulcinea said:


> The early 1900s, with all of it's innovations and all of it's hard times, I think that would be the time to be alive.


nevermind


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

I think that going back more than 50+ years 
with the clothes that we're NOW wearing would
cause quite a stir with those whose time, we wish
to share. And the further back, the more problems
with trying to explain. I have enough trouble already
telling my friends/family, that yeah, I still pick out my
own wardrobe! Which might explain why a friend just
bestowed a bountiful gift of a number of useful (and expensive)
clothes that he wanted to get rid of because they no longer fit.

As to the original question: Think I'll right here, right now -
Who knows if I'd ever find such generous friends back there?

Besides . . . I believe that each of us is put here in this thing we call time,
at exactly that moment for just such a purpose, that only we can accomplish -
should we choose to accept the challenge of doing so. So live the life you're dealt.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

The Ernie of today wouldn't be able to go back at all and fit in, or survive very well.

The Ernie that could have been would be doing just fine there already.

This Connecticut Yankee fairy tale doesn't work. How would you put your diseased modern mind into the proper frame of things there? What would those people think of you? Even the least of their children would know more than you. 

But if you could go somewhere and _become_ as one of those people, then there's a lot of tribes I would have loved to have joined. Hawaiian islanders about 100 years before Cook arrived seems particularly idyllic.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I'd go to this date in 1986.......with what I know now. 

Other than that, I prefer to move forward, from here........


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

No I'd stay. Well at least no futher back than the 1980s.
People who tend to get romantic over the virtues of a hundred years or more back think they would have a life style like Downton Abbey or whatever particular fantasy they prefer. When in truth most of the world was either in tenements without plumbing or acting as their own beasts of burdens in small farm holdings.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

> This Connecticut Yankee fairy tale doesn't work.


Of course it doesn't, it's a flight of fantasy.. but interesting to hear peoples' ideas.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

I wouldn't go back either. I would if I could have a poke around and come home, but not a one way ticket.


----------



## Win07_351 (Dec 7, 2008)

Ernie said:


> This Connecticut Yankee fairy tale doesn't work.


There are many things in Connecticut that don't work well.:bowtie:


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

I dont know..i guess im just weird..i like things hard and not comfy..the three years we lived here building..no water no power...stud walls..no doors for awhile..just plywood covering is one of the highlights of my life..lol. When we were children..my favorite make believe game to play was shipwrecked..where we had to survive...and I often say to my employees when the day is hard and we all have worked our behinds off..Wow isnt it great to work so hard? ...I dislike comfort and ease..I like things to come hard...this world aggravates me with its constant seeking of ways to make things easier..it makes me feel lazy.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

Interesting thought experiment. I'd probably want to go back to 1900, and beat the Wright brothers to flight, then buy some Ford stock along with Standard Oil. Short the market in 1928, and leave instructions for my heirs to buy Xerox at $2, and Home Depot at any price in 1985.


----------



## plowhand (Aug 14, 2005)

I just wish I could be able to puchase....say $5000 worth of items out of a 1920 Sears Catalog.....at 1920 prices!
I'm one of these young'uns that's had a hard time with...If I'd a known then what I know now.....I've tried making water under the bridge flow backwards, forewards, and sideways...I can't...but I've got to the point that I can see the cause and effect of what happened, and what could have happened...
I've finally decided that worse could have happened, than what did happen, if I'd a made that choice that I think right today, and wrong then....
If that makes any sense....
Another time......I think I could live in anytime, but if I had to chose....I'd just like to walk through the halls of time, once, and see the truth of what has past, instead of what has been remembered to have past.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I'd go to Alaska during the years right before it was a state. Free land, pioneer spirit, yet some of the conveniences of modern times (airtight stoves, decent guns, trains systems for supplies). In reality I'd probably die there, since they didn't have antibiotics or asthma medicine. But I'd sure enjoy myself before I died!


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

1966 and all I would take with me would be black slacks, a white shirt, narrow tie, a slide rule, my aerospace engineering education and a fist full of applications to all of the NASA contractors and subcontractors.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I can't go back ,Dh needs the meds he can only get now-BUT when he retires we are going back in a sence. To our log cabin in northern mich. Only an outhouse, but I will rig up something in the greenhouse I intend to attatch as a leanto. Probably a hot tub. The soil is sandy so my gardening will take on a new twist, starting over ,again. I am thinking of having it moved(the cabin), but that is a biggie and need to reasurch it. The cabin is handmade and pristine, I don't know if it can be done properly. We would put it far back on our acreage here, and sell off the rest.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Yeah I vote for the Alaska of the 1960's and 70's

I'd love to become tired of fishing!


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

For me it would be 100 years past in northern CA, southern OR. Supreme hunting and fishing. Spectacular scenery, lots of room, and not having to look over your shoulder so much.


----------



## KentuckyDreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

I would like to head to Williamsport, Washington County, Maryland aprox. 1850. I would be with my great great great grandparents and record the family history. Of course, I too want to return to my current time and place.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Mom_of_Four said:


> I'd go to Alaska during the years right before it was a state. Free land, pioneer spirit, yet some of the conveniences of modern times (airtight stoves, decent guns, trains systems for supplies). In reality I'd probably die there, since they didn't have antibiotics or asthma medicine. But I'd sure enjoy myself before I died!


Sigh. Again with the misconceptions.

Even in modern rural areas outside of manufacturing centers, asthma is virtually unknown. It is a disease of civilization.

As for the lack of antibiotics, what is with you people that you think you are SO WEAK that you would just keel over and die without modern medicine, when the proof positive is that MILLIONS of your ancestors made it without them?


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2014)

If you ain't happy here and now, you won't be happy there and then.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

A good part of the answer Ernie is today's bad diet........


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Ernie said:


> Sigh. Again with the misconceptions.
> 
> Even in modern rural areas outside of manufacturing centers, asthma is virtually unknown. It is a disease of civilization.
> 
> As for the lack of antibiotics, what is with you people that you think you are SO WEAK that you would just keel over and die without modern medicine, when the proof positive is that MILLIONS of your ancestors made it without them?


This is supposed to be light hearted..who pooped in your oatmeal man?

Besides, we would assume MomofFour already HAS asthma and would be taking it with her so she would want her medicine. And many of course DID die from infections that could easily be cured today with abx. My great uncle Sonny for one who died at 12 from septicemia from a dog bite.

Anyhoo, back to fantasy...


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Ernie said:


> Sigh. Again with the misconceptions.
> 
> Even in modern rural areas outside of manufacturing centers, asthma is virtually unknown. It is a disease of civilization.
> 
> As for the lack of antibiotics, what is with you people that you think you are SO WEAK that you would just keel over and die without modern medicine, when the proof positive is that MILLIONS of your ancestors made it without them?


Millions died from the flu epidemics not because of the flu, but because of lack of antibiotics to combat the pneumonia it caused. Women died of "childbirth fever" which was an infection. People died all the time from simple cuts that got infected. The millions who died of the plague would have been saved by antibiotics. The list goes on....

Asthma has been around at least since Ancient Egyptian times, and it's been written about by physicians since Hippocrates' days. 



> The Corpus Hippocraticum, by Hippocrates, is the earliest text where the word asthma is found as a medical term. We are not sure whether Hippocrates (460-360 BC) meant asthma as a clinical entity or as merely a symptom. Hippocrates said spasm linked to asthma were more likely to occur among anglers, tailors and metalworkers.
> 
> Aretaeus of Cappadocia (100 AD), an ancient Greek master clinician, wrote a clinical description of asthma. Galen (130-200 AD), an ancient Greek physician, wrote several mentions of asthma which generally agreed with the Hippocratic texts and to some extent those of Aretaeus of Cappadocia. He described asthma as bronchial obstructions and treated it with owl's blood in wine.


I also know some Amish folks who have asthma, and they live a pretty wholesome life - it's hereditary.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Tiempo said:


> This is supposed to be light hearted..who pooped in your oatmeal man?
> 
> Besides, we would assume MomofFour already HAS asthma and would be taking it with her so she would want her medicine. And many of course DID die from infections that could easily be cured today with abx. My great uncle Sonny for one who died at 12 from septicemia from a dog bite.
> 
> Anyhoo, back to fantasy...


Because where you fantasize, I envision. 

Soon this world is going to burn and all of what you call civilization is going to blow away like smoke from a campfire. And all of these "can'ts" and "won'ts" and other lies that Mother Culture has taught you are going to stand in the way of going the proper way.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

To fantasize is to envision.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I absolutely love the romaniticized notion of living in the past, but I would never actually choose to go back even if I could. In reality, I strained against the cultural bondage chains of the 1960s and 1970s against women as it was, lol. It's just in my nature, I've always been strong willed and determined to do what I want, regardless of whether it was a "woman's place" or not! I don't think I would have been any different, just by having been born back then.

Further back in history, I would have been banned from the village, been a scarlet letter woman or burned at the stake or something, lol. I would NOT have stood still for being mere chattel to be used at my father's or husband's whims, not allowed to own property of my own or go and do as I please, not to mention not even being allowed to choose my own husband. No way!

That doesn't even touch on the subject of how much harder life in general was for everyone, but especially anyone who wasn't royalty or landed gentry. As bad as it is, I'm afraid I'll have to stay here, lol. But great question!


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

I think I would have been the same way Callie.


----------



## pookford (Jan 11, 2014)

I think I'll stay right here. I'm a pretty independent woman and I loathe being talked down to, coddled, and being underestimated, all of which would be a normal way of life in the past. 

Part of me thinks that the late 1800's (when my family came to this area) would be a really fascinating time...but the rational part of me thinks that I'd probably be completely out of place and slightly miserable there. 

Plus, in 2014, I can wear pants whenever I darned well please without causing a scandal.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

My age right now, in 1956, but I would need to know I would not get polio because I had it in 1963 and almost died. My Moms little sister died in 1934 from an infected blister on her heal. She died from blood poisoning. Grandad get lock jaw from a, infected tooth about the same time. So, I will grow old in this century....James


----------



## Andy Nonymous (Aug 20, 2005)

As Ernie pointed out, going back corrupted would be a mess in a lot of ways. There was good reason Israel spent a long time between leaving Egypt and entering the Promised land: to purge the thought of making a new Egypt (what they had known for generations) in their new home, which would be what most leaving their current time and place would end up doing, whether intentionally, or not.

Still, to play along, I'd go alone, ditch the jeans and t-shirt, don some more simple garb (some of which I have), and go back to meet my great grandfather and his kin (who died years before I was born) - to hear their stories first hand, to work along side him, hunt, fish, build, etc, to get to know his parents, brothers (no sisters!), uncles and aunts. Why? Because I inherited a small smattering of things they wrote , a box of pictures, and a toolbox with well worn carpentry tools from 3-4 generations back, and I'd really like to know those folks in the fullness of their lives. They worked hard, loved much, and most of them lived into their 80's.


----------



## farmerj (Aug 20, 2011)

15th century magyar.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

I've always wished I could have been part of the Lewis & Clark Expedition.


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey,
I spend a lot of modern time reinacting a 10th century viking, but there is no way if couldn't take at least a back pack of materials and spices for trading and period weapons. nope ain't going. Now a hundred and fity years ago in California or Oregon with a chunck of money enough to gold mine in a moderate way. Afluence enough to try and keep California from becomeing such a bunch of whiners would be fun.
Dutch


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Pre European Americas... possibly Mexico and take the place of Cortez.


----------



## Raymond James (Apr 15, 2013)

I would like to go forward 50 years to 2064 if I couldn't stay right here where I am. 

Our modern world especially modern America has many advantages never seen before. Medicine, Sanitation , Education, Science , relationships between people who are from different cultures.

The trick is taking the best from the past and blending it into your life today.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Given the fact that all incentive is being removed to innovate.....you can kiss the modern pleasantries goodbye..........soon.

Maybe now is all we've got.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Raymond James said:


> I would like to go forward 50 years to 2064 if I couldn't stay right here where I am.
> 
> Our modern world especially modern America has many advantages never seen before. Medicine, Sanitation , Education, Science , relationships between people who are from different cultures.
> 
> The trick is taking the best from the past and blending it into your life today.


I'd love to be there when you projected 50 years into the future. I'd love to see your face as you looked upon the derelict ruins of skyscrapers and the empty sky overhead. I'd love to see your face as you walked past vast fields of bleached bones. I'd love to see your face when you see the scavenging birds roosting on the old telephone poles which no longer hold wires, and the deer graze the grass that grows up through the cracks in the highway pavement.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Ernie said:


> I'd love to be there when you projected 50 years into the future. I'd love to see your face as you looked upon the derelict ruins of skyscrapers and the empty sky overhead. I'd love to see your face as you walked past vast fields of bleached bones. I'd love to see your face when you see the scavenging birds roosting on the old telephone poles which no longer hold wires, and the deer graze the grass that grows up through the cracks in the highway pavement.


I hope you're right Ernie. I would have one big smile.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

bowdonkey said:


> I hope you're right Ernie. I would have one big smile.


It's just a wild swag. 

But what I don't like is the mistaken belief that technology continues to improve people's lives. What I call the "Star Trek Worldview". 

Despite what lies we have been told, people without technology toil far less than we do. In the book _Stone Age Economics_, anthropologists were shocked to discover that primitive people even today work an average of 2 hours per day to provide for all of their daily needs. 

The rest of the day is spent hunting, educating your children, singing songs around the campfire with your friends and extended family, drinking fermented drinks, napping, and fornicating.

Ah ... what a life.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

> primitive people even today work an average of 2 hours per day to provide for all of their daily needs.





> The rest of the day is spent hunting


Uh?

I doubt most primitive people saw/see hunting as a hobby


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Ernie said:


> I'd love to be there when you projected 50 years into the future. I'd love to see your face as you looked upon the derelict ruins of skyscrapers and the empty sky overhead. I'd love to see your face as you walked past vast fields of bleached bones. I'd love to see your face when you see the scavenging birds roosting on the old telephone poles which no longer hold wires, and the deer graze the grass that grows up through the cracks in the highway pavement.


I have heard that prediction a few times already in my life. My dad heard it in his. Still it is not reality. Sounds like you are wishing for destruction just to prove that you are on the right path.


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

Ernie said:


> I'd love to be there when you projected 50 years into the future. I'd love to see your face as you looked upon the derelict ruins of skyscrapers and the empty sky overhead. I'd love to see your face as you walked past vast fields of bleached bones. I'd love to see your face when you see the scavenging birds roosting on the old telephone poles which no longer hold wires, and the deer graze the grass that grows up through the cracks in the highway pavement.


And what event would have precipitated this utopia?


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

mistletoad said:


> And what event would have precipitated this utopia?


Feel free to speculate.


----------



## Win07_351 (Dec 7, 2008)

Raymond James said:


> I would like to go forward 50 years to 2064 if I couldn't stay right here where I am.
> 
> Our modern world especially modern America has many advantages never seen before. Medicine, Sanitation , Education, Science , relationships between people who are from different cultures.


But sadly, the heart of man is still desperately wicked.


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

Ernie said:


> Feel free to speculate.


It was your fantasy.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Ernie said:


> I'd love to be there when you projected 50 years into the future. I'd love to see your face as you looked upon the derelict ruins of skyscrapers and the empty sky overhead. I'd love to see your face as you walked past vast fields of bleached bones. I'd love to see your face when you see the scavenging birds roosting on the old telephone poles which no longer hold wires, and the deer graze the grass that grows up through the cracks in the highway pavement.


If that does come to pass during our lifetimes Ernie you (and indeed I) will be amongst the bones.

There are younger, stronger, faster, more resourceful and meaner than us with bigger and more guns. Your cabin won't save you, nor will my brick cottage save me.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Tiempo said:


> Uh?
> 
> I doubt most primitive people saw/see hunting as a hobby


I didn't say "hobby", did I?

No. I didn't. I said they don't see it as work. 

It was an entertaining activity for them. And rightly so.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Tiempo said:


> If that does come to pass during our lifetimes Ernie you (and indeed I) will be amongst the bones.
> 
> There are younger, stronger, faster, more resourceful and meaner than us with bigger and more guns. Your cabin won't save you, nor will my brick cottage save me.


Hahaha!

You'd like to think so. My life has so little in common with modern America that to put yourself in the same bucket as me is laughable.

There's few who are more resourceful than I, and fewer still who are "meaner" than I am when in defense of my loved ones.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Ernie said:


> It's just a wild swag.
> 
> But what I don't like is the mistaken belief that technology continues to improve people's lives. What I call the "Star Trek Worldview".
> 
> ...





mistletoad said:


> And what event would have precipitated this utopia?





Ernie said:


> Feel free to speculate.





mistletoad said:


> It was your fantasy.



modern archo scientiest already proved you could gather enough food for a family using a stone scythe...a copy they made after a unearthed relic....for an entire year in only 2 weeks time.not bad for stone tools.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

one mans work is another mans utopia....please dont toss me in the briar patch....lol


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

If I was a language polymath it would be interesting to go back to 30 BC and go to the library at Alexandria. Other than that, the 1950's. That was a relatively good time for this country.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Ernie said:


> I didn't say "hobby", did I?
> 
> No. I didn't. I said they don't see it as work.
> 
> It was an entertaining activity for them. And rightly so.


Did the book specify what they do see as work as separate from pleasure ?


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Tiempo said:


> Did the book specify what they do see as work as separate from pleasure ?


Oddly enough, most of the primitive tribes researched in the book had _no word_ for work.

When it was explained to them what work was, they clearly understood it to be something else. One tribe (an anecdote relates) pointed to a group of Indians who had been put to hard labor in a mine some days distant from them. They considered hauling rocks for another man to be "work", but did not see their own labors as such. Labors that included carrying water, building huts, hunting, and preparing food. To them that was simply "living". 

They also didn't draw very clear lines in the labor either. The men "hunted" by going out in the jungle and killing the pig, but the women "hunted" by skinning and butchering the pig prior to its cooking.

They thought agriculture was a foolish endeavor. Why plant crops when the land provided whatever you needed? To convince them that it someday might not was considered laughable. It always had, for them and their fathers and their grandfathers. As old as the memory of the people, the land had always fed them.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Ernie said:


> Hahaha!
> 
> You'd like to think so. My life has so little in common with modern America that to put yourself in the same bucket as me is laughable.
> 
> There's few who are more resourceful than I, and fewer still who are "meaner" than I am when in defense of my loved ones.


We are not as different as you like to think in this context. 

I am fiercely protective of those I love, I'm resourceful, strong willed and have physical strengths out of the ordinary for a woman my age, shoeing horses for a living is not for the meek. 

My husband, though weakened by war is very smart, tactically trained and a fine shot. Though 43, he is lean, lithe and quick as a cat, though he lacks endurance these days he can still be behind someone before they know it with a stealth that is uncanny..he has killed men before so he knows he can do it if necessary, not just hope/believe that he can.

Those things give us an advantage in the general population, but I'm realistic about what our chances would be in a world where the populace is truly desperate. 

In that world the survivors won't be farmers, blacksmiths and aging soldiers, they will be the youngest, strongest, fastest and most vicious. Fiercely protective is one thing but a whole other ball park from the truly vicious and those people will be the survivors. 

Where we mostly differ is that I am realistic.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Ernie said:


> Oddly enough, most of the primitive tribes researched in the book had _no word_ for work.
> 
> When it was explained to them what work was, they clearly understood it to be something else. One tribe (an anecdote relates) pointed to a group of Indians who had been put to hard labor in a mine some days distant from them. They considered hauling rocks for another man to be "work", but did not see their own labors as such. Labors that included carrying water, building huts, hunting, and preparing food. To them that was simply "living".
> 
> ...


i saw a documentary about some of todays primitives.these 2 guys were out hunting/gathering honey.they wore loin cloths and lived in huts their wives fixed what they called bread ..but looked like a pancake to me.these guys were so happy to be out doing what they were doing it was incredible.


as we as a society sit in traffic jams and smog and fukashima continues to spew radiation into the ocean now for what will be 3 years this march....oyyyyy


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i think many of us already are headed into what i call modern day hunter/gathers/scavenger type lives/lifestyles.....it has to happen as resources get less available for what ever reason...cost/war/scarcity etc. many people already live this way around the world and many are adapting to this way as of late.

when i was young i actually saw this way of life or what i would say was the end of it as i watched many old timers die off when i was young.nothing about the way they lived and thought has much in common with people of today.i am one of the oddest ducks most modern types know today in my area.i cant hold a candle to my ancestors/people i knew that have gone on to the other side.


----------



## Win07_351 (Dec 7, 2008)

Tiempo said:


> We are not as different as you like to think in this context.
> 
> I am fiercely protective of those I love, I'm resourceful, strong willed and have physical strengths out of the ordinary for a woman my age, shoeing horses for a living is not for the meek.
> 
> ...


No man will have much of an advantage during the 7 Trumpets judgements of Revelation with their preps or survival training. Men will actually seek to die during that time.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Win07_351 said:


> No man will have much of an advantage during the 7 Trumpets judgements of Revelation with their preps or survival training. Men will actually seek to die during that time.


I'm not a believer, but if you are... indeed. 

I was envisioning more earthly scenarios.


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

elkhound said:


> modern archo scientiest already proved you could gather enough food for a family using a stone scythe...a copy they made after a unearthed relic....for an entire year in only 2 weeks time.not bad for stone tools.


You have taken my quotes totally out of context - the utopia to which I was referring was the one with fields of bleached bones and that is why I quoted that post in making my reply.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i missed the quote to the other scenario reference....


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

mistletoad said:


> You have taken my quotes totally out of context - the utopia to which I was referring was the one with fields of bleached bones and that is why I quoted that post in making my reply.


That would be a kind of utopia. All that free phosphorus laying around ready for the garden. The best part for me in that type of future would be not having to look over my shoulder so much when fishing.


----------



## hawknest (Nov 15, 2013)

Tiempo said:


> In the spirit of the medieval thread, but hopefully interesting and fun without controversy...if you could go back in time to live permanently, would you go? You could never come back..if you choose to go, when and where would you choose?
> 
> You can't take anything with you but the clothes you are wearing. What would you expect when you got there? What would you do first and then how would you progress in your life there?
> 
> You may take your immediate family, spouse, children and parents.


Hmm = We already live in the Yukon - so it would have to be Iceland, Ireland or Greenland, possibly Switzerland or the Alps comes to mind. The wife would like to live in Russia pre-Revolution. I'm not particularly fond of rainforests - but I would make an exception if I could follow Mick Dodge around for a while.

Build a shelter - half berm below ground on a rock shelf - as long as I had a few trees for the roof. Peat and cow patties for heating - so I guess that leaves out the rainforest.


----------



## Jerngen (May 22, 2006)

I would go back...... 6 years ago. Simply because knowing what I know now, I would of bought the place we looked at and loved, then settled down already while we were still in the U.P. 

If I could go back for a visit as a silent observer (and then return), I would go back to the 1940's and observe my Great Grandparents and their lives.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Tiempo said:


> You can't take anything with you but the clothes you are wearing.


I'd go back a couple months and have the winning mega lotto numbers sewn into the clothes I wear. lol


----------

